# The 13 Original Rules of Golf



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The spelling and grammar are as they were written. 




> THE ORIGINAL RULES OF GOLF
> 1745
> 
> Articles and Laws in Playing at Golf
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> The spelling and grammar are as they were written.


Rick: You made two good posts, everyone brings expertise to the forum. I like the learning:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We might saying it differently now but thems are the rules nice post


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Obviously many of the rules have been changed and updated through the years, mostly as the game expanded and issues arose that could not be referred back to the Scottish clubs for resolution. Courses were constructed that incorporated features that needed to be dealt with from a regulatory standpoint. 

In the long run the current rules still conform to the basic principles that: "You play the course as you find it" and "You play your ball from the tee, and you don't touch or change that ball until it is pulled from the hole" (now amended to read "unless allowed by a rule")


----------

